# Sword-weilding attacker...not the crazy one?



## bignick (Aug 9, 2006)

News story from just down the road from my new apartment....


> It was just are 3:30 Wednesday morning when a Minneapolis apartment dweller was forced to defend himself and his property with a sword.
> 
> Police say they got a call from residents of the 3100 block of Lyndale Avenue South that four people had forced their way into a residence.



Ah...city life...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 9, 2006)

I personally liked the severed fingers.  Kudos to that guy.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 9, 2006)

Hmm... that's not one you hear every day!


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 10, 2006)

Severed fingers?  Youch.  Those perps chose the wrong house!


----------



## trueaspirer (Aug 10, 2006)

This is why I don't live in the city.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 10, 2006)

Some people have said you would never use a sword now a day's.  Guess they were wrong.  Hopefully the person defending his life does not get into criminal or civil jeopardy.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 10, 2006)

trueaspirer said:
			
		

> This is why I don't live in the city.


 
Me too!  However, I do miss living in downtown Detroit on the river every now and then.  City life can be very busy and fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## bignick (Aug 10, 2006)

Minnesota in general is still a pretty rural state and I highly doubt anybody really cares that this dude cut up three people breaking into their house.  The majority of just love our weapons too much.


----------



## matt.m (Aug 10, 2006)

That is an interesting story.  One you certainly do not see everyday.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 10, 2006)

Reminds me of time when I lived with my Brother and one of his friends drives into the driveway and then over a flower bed (* Drunk *) and is not elevated and facing my bedroom which should never have head lights pointing at given normal driveway and road driving. 

I rolled over and looked out the window to see a guy turn his lights off (* still parked on the raised flower bed *) and reach over to the glvoe box and take something out. He then opened the door of his car and got out and stood in door way with back towards me but he it looked like he was loading a revolver. I rolled out of bed and grabbed a sword and was out the back door before anyone knew what was up. 

I went behind some bushes and trees and was sneaking up on him for if he had a gun I was prepared to chop/cut/stab as the situation allowed. 

I got closer and realized he was only pissing in my driveway. I also recognized the guy as someone my brother knew.


I then turned around and stepped out to the driveway and went back to the house to yell at my brother. I moved the sword from behind me to in front of me (* I still had the scabbard to avoid light relfection as much as possible *) and the metal on the end of the scabbard clicked with the hilt. I then talke to my brother about his "Stupid" friends. 

The guy then comes into the back of our house and starts to yell at my brother for me threatening him with a shock gun. My brother said is could not be a gun if it was me. I came out of my room with the sword down and walked out to the kitchen and brought it up to his throat and told him it was a sword and I was prepared to kill him and that he had better leave and never come back. He told me he would call the cops. I said good as he was drunk and had his car in our flower bed and must have thrown his gun I saw him load into the busshes. I then told him that is why I had to kill him. He left and never came back. 

Now is this the way to treat a guest in your house? No

But it is what I did a long time ago, and when my brother had friends that were not the most law abiding people. Now he is the family guy with two kids and a wife and a productive member of society. 

Lesson learned.


----------



## pgsmith (Aug 10, 2006)

> This is why I don't live in the city.


  This is why I have dogs!


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 11, 2006)

I wonder if the guy who did the human cusinart imitation got into some heat because of that. But still IN his home and against (four) attackers, I think the LEO's and courts would gladly allowed that type of defense. Luckily he was only minimally injured, luckier still he didn't kill any of the attackers, which is why he probably wasn't arrested (LEO's speak up on this point please). 




			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Reminds me of time when I lived with my Brother and one of his friends drives into the driveway and then over a flower bed (* Drunk *) and is not elevated and facing my bedroom which should never have head lights pointing at given normal driveway and road driving.
> 
> I rolled over and looked out the window to see a guy turn his lights off (* still parked on the raised flower bed *) and reach over to the glvoe box and take something out. He then opened the door of his car and got out and stood in door way with back towards me but he it looked like he was loading a revolver. I rolled out of bed and grabbed a sword and was out the back door before anyone knew what was up.
> 
> ...


I used to hang out with potential darwin award winners/nominees myself. Also used to hang out with ********, dick-wads, jerks, the ascnine and the moronic before I sobered up. It's amazing how much a few years of maturity and changing a specific lifestyle can change a person. 

I was thinking as reading your ancedote Rich that you could've done the Crocodile Dundee thing and put the edge of your blade under his wee-wee as he was pissing on your driveway... Of course being drunk he probably could've sex-changed himself on accident. Yeowch. 
I can't say that I don't blame you for being that pissed to threaten a man's life that way, after he treated your place that way.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 11, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> I wonder if the guy who did the human cusinart imitation got into some heat because of that. But still IN his home and against (four) attackers, I think the LEO's and courts would gladly allowed that type of defense. Luckily he was only minimally injured, luckier still he didn't kill any of the attackers, which is why he probably wasn't arrested (LEO's speak up on this point please).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

To be honest, Blood is respectable to the blade. Urine on purpose is somehting I would avoid.


----------

